# prefab granite overhang?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure either.... but that does not mean it is not fine...(but different than normal).

We need some info.... what is the thickness of your granite 2cm or 3 cm

What is the generic name of your granite....

What is the cantelever overhang from firm vertical support.

What is the total width of your granite that is supported totally by vertical support.

What is the application... a bar top...a dance floor wink2 or a shelf.

Bottom line.... we need some information


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

2cm. This is a bar/countertop.


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

Granite is mounted to an 'L' shaped half wall. Distance from farther away part of L without support is 30" (L brackets of some kind are being installed, you can see in the pic where they used to go), from the other side of the 'L' running parallel to the short dimension of the granite piece without support overhang is about 10".


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Those L brackets will help.
Those wall cleats look suspect, unless they hit a stud or backing.
Usually, I would bring the plywood out closer to the thickened edge. 
And it should be sealed / painted with a finished edge on it.


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

The wall cleat is leftover from the old countertop. It didn't extend as far out.

Is there anyway they can add the missing plywood post-install? Is prefab granite easily removable once installed? There are a few other spots that are out of round/plumb as well.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I did not understand those dimensions.... maybe a drawing picture. Is the ply and granite total depth 15: (5 +10).

But.... honestly, it looks weak to me in general.........

A 3cm granite unsupported max cantelever is 10-12 inches assuming a strong granite (black galaxy...uba tuba), assuming a sturdy base before the cantelever, (and I can't see it but 3/4 ply does not appear well supported) and a bar top is not a shelf and is is subject to varying weights/loads.

I can't tell from the pic.... but some corbels may help, or some let -in 1/4 steel plate if feasable, and if people are sitting there, that ply should be smoth edged and probably finished.

Even the wall cleat looks less than substantial... can't know how well it is fastened.

I think you are right that maybe the installer is a handyman... I'm very sure you do not have a warranty that is worth anything.

Sorry... Just my honest experience thought.

Good luck

With a hardy granite and light use, you may be all right... just difficult seeing the whole thing / dimensions in its entirety.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

neird said:


> Hi everyone, having a small kitchen reno - replacing our builders grade laminate counters with new prefab granite countertops and have a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see a problem with the plywood held back 5 inches. You can't run it to the edge and a small overhang is acceptable.

I've only used 1/4 inch steel epoxied to the granite. 

I think I would want to see the plywood bonded to the granite. And a better finish than raw plywood. Also, a better more substantial cleat - also finished


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

If you're paying someone for that, don't.
Have them install the plywood all the way out.

They're charging you for it, but trying to use less material to save money. Or they had a narrow piece and trying to use it. See stuff like this done all the time.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

On closer look at the pic..... is that prefab 2cm built out to 4cm edging in the pic... or is it not... can't tell.????


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> On closer look at the pic..... is that prefab 2cm built out to 4cm edging in the pic... or is it not... can't tell.????


Yes.



123pugsy said:


> If you're paying someone for that, don't.
> Have them install the plywood all the way out.
> 
> They're charging you for it, but trying to use less material to save money. Or they had a narrow piece and trying to use it. See stuff like this done all the time.


Can this be done post-install? They glued the granite to the plywood and then epoxied the seperate pieces together. If they _can_ take it off, fix it, and reinstall, that would be the best news today.

I'm just worried that they can't and I'll be stuck either having to live with this or paying more $ for new pieces of granite.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

neird said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neird.... You have me confused here again.... are your edges built out to 4cm... or is your slab 2 cm at your edge.

If 2cm, you don't want that ply all the way out... it will show and be an issue with someone sitting at the bar.... if your edges are built out to 4cm... the ply should extend all the way out to the edge.

Normally, (I don't know about your install) granite can be set with little or nominal "glue", often just dabs of caulk and can be removed.

However, I still do not understand what vertical support (cabinets) is under the plywood (that we don't see).

How about a couple of pics showing everything.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

If that is a 15" wide slab, just sitting on wall cleats, used as a bar top..I sure would not trust it.

What's the name of the granite.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Is the plywood actually attached (screwed or glued) to those cleats, or just sitting on top of them?

If not, the whole thing could easily tip over if there is a lot of weight placed on the front edge.
.
.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

MTM: you can see the self edge in the photo. Even if it's small, you could chamfer the bottom edge of the ply and leave the ply back an inch or so.

OP: If the supplier included stone and sub tops, he's on the hook for the whole job including new tops if that's what it takes.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I am curious though as well exactly what goes under this mess.


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

The only support is the wall cleat on one end and a half-wall on the other end that runs the full length minus ~5".

I made a crude diagram:









The builder is going to replace the cleat with a larger/longer one and install a couple of these underneath: https://www.counterbalanceshop.com/counterbalance-hybrid-bracket-10654.html

As well as put in a strip of plywood to fill the gap, tied into the cleat and those brackets, and finish/paint the underneath.

Is this sufficient or do they need to pull the top and put a new one in?


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

Full length minus 10". Not 5". I can't edit my posts.


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

Another diagram with proposed supports:









Will this suffice?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

neird said:


> Another diagram with proposed supports:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will strength wise.

It sure looks like they will be ugly as heck if you're not building in cabinets under there.

Again, what exactly is this area?


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

I thought I said already, but it is an peninsula/seated bar area. Open space is where chairs go.

We are considering putting in some shallow storage underneath there (still plenty of room for chairs), but I am more concerned with strength than looks at this point.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Neird..... Thanks... Now you're cooking....:smile:

That is a decent solution as to stability.

I would note, that if that front edge has been laminated out to 4cm (very common) that ply can be run all the way out to the edge. 3/4 ply is a little less than 2 cm.

I'm basically of the same thought as Pugs.... but as you point out, that is not your question/concern.

But YOU did well in questioning the integrity, and getting a satisfactory fix from the installer.

But remember....YOUR INSTALLERS did a krap job if they were going to leave that and walk away. 

Watch them closely..... be sure they install the 24" angle iron and be sure they land them on studs and well secured with substantial lags/screws and not some drywall screws.

Good going


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Neird... Sort of a peripheral question... but you called that pre-fab granite.

Normally pre-fab only comes in 25-26 inch depth.

By pre-fab ,, did you mean they fabricated it in the shop.... or you went to a granite supplier that sold the counter already made and finished....

Just curiousity.

Best


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

When we ordered it they sold 25/26" piece finished on one side as well as 36" wide pieces finished on all sides.


----------

